# Colour Names???



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi, 
I got a few homers from a breeder last spring cause I admired all the different colours he had(I only have blues and Grizzles in all forms). He just went into his loft grabbed a few young ones that couldn't fly yet and mubbled the colours they'll be and send me on my way(a 12 hr drive, poor birdies).
I ended up with 7 birds, 2 I know are bronze bars.
Now here are the ones I don't know what to call:

This one is a mix of light blue and a sandy brown:









this one is a very light blue all over with whitish bars(it was nearly completely white with silver sheen when it was a fedgling):









This one is nice and creamy beige coloured:









and this one is sandy and cream coloured all over with grey lacing on the wings(looks like a mix between the birds in pic #1 and #3)









I just wanna know the proper names for'em.

Thx in advance
ff4e


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, think you're going to need one of the resident experts for this one!!  
Either George Simon or Happy should come along sometime and help you out. In the meantime, the birds are VERY pretty. I do love the colors.

I'm gonna take a stab at it just for fun.
1. Chocolate
2. Opal
3. Yellow
4....no clue..


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Fancyfowl4ever, Well ff4e when it comes to colors one needs to understand that show people and racing people have different names for the same color.I will give you the names that show people show use #1 Silver check while it seem to be a blue check ,silver is the dilute of blue.#2 this one is easy its a White Bar Opal.#3 looks to be a Yellow check,some times called a cream check.Yellow is the dilute form of red.#4 is a Laced Opal. In the case of rare colors one realy needs to know the genetic package of the parents in order to give the correct color.I will make a post later of a web site that can be helpful for color genetics. .GEORGE


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree with George except on the first one. I call it blue check expressing bronze.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

velo99 said:


> I agree with George except on the first one. I call it blue check expressing bronze.


I've seen the bronze color in some of my young birds, but it seems to disappear after their first molt?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> Hi Fancyfowl4ever, Well ff4e when it comes to colors one needs to understand that show people and racing people have different names for the same color.I will give you the names that show people show use #1 Silver check while it seem to be a blue check ,silver is the dilute of blue.#2 this one is easy its a White Bar Opal.#3 looks to be a Yellow check,some times called a cream check.Yellow is the dilute form of red.#4 is a Laced Opal. In the case of rare colors one realy needs to know the genetic package of the parents in order to give the correct color.I will make a post later of a web site that can be helpful for color genetics. .GEORGE


I got two outta four...........50/50.......not to bad.......


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Whatever their names are, they are all great looking pigeons.

I saw one brown beauty yesterday after I dropped my grandson off at school. I keep a small tote bag, seeeds, and a towel should I come across a pigeon in distress. The bad side of me emerged. I had to subdue that bad urge and tell my self,no Victor don't do it that would be bad!

Can't blame me for at least thinking of birdnapping!


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

#1 was the brown colour that he has on his chest, all over when he was a lil fledgling. He(I at least think its a he) still isn't even half as blue as any of my blue or blue checks, he is closer to the Laced Opal grey wise.

Anyhow, these guys sure add some colour to my pigeon pens.

I hope this year, if I make another trip to Vancouver I can get some Indigos from the breeder, he didn't have any young indigos when I was there last time..... together with some other cool colours.

My mom will kill me if I come home with more pigeons that I refuse to put in the loft. My ugliest grizzles and 95% of my blues are in the loft and they get to freefly 24/7 so death rates are high due to predation by hawks. So any good birds get scattered into my Gamebird and Chicken Pens so they all get to live and breed.
I must admit all the birds that I had survived in the loft for a number of years have learned quite a few flight manuvers to out smart hawks and its great to watch if the do those tricks just for fun.
Anywho, back to the topic.

Anyone got other interesting/rare colours of homers that they got a picture of??
I would love to see what else there is and maybe, if the breeder has any, might get one or two of those as well.  

This is a terrible hobby...... nearly as addictive as my Peafowl etc.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

velo99 said:


> I agree with George except on the first one. I call it blue check expressing bronze.


velo99,i do agree we you there seems to be other factors in this bird it is to bad that we don't know the parents of these birds,as the wouild help in determing the colors. GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi FF4E,Here is the web sit for color homers Ron Huntley, http://angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft I think you will enjoy a vist to this site. .GEORGE


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

wow i have one that looks exactly like the black one you have =) well the head anyway. look at my thread called " new iranian high flyers"


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

That black one is a tumbler cross. Got that one and 30 others from an old italian lady who started off with 3 different kinds of tumblers some 10 yrs ago but they all mixed. She didn't care since she used them for food.

Maybe I'll make a topic with those mutts to see what you guys think is mixed in with them.
I just know they are incredibly dumb....... fly horribly too(seem so plump and slow).

Anyhow, thanks for the link George, those colours sure are great, although the grizzles there don't quite look like my grizzles..... esspecially the one I have that is supposed to be a tiger grizzle, but looks nothing like the tiger grizzles on that website. Oh well.
I want an Indigo now, those look really neat.

Thx,
FF4E


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

FF4E, 
Beautiful birds you have .....pleasingly plump but certainly not dumb.


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Plump is a nice word, I was thinking more of them looking very obese. 
Those tumbler crosses are dumb though, even my doves are smarter then them and them doves are just plain silly and no where near the thinking/combining skills like the homers(or chickens/peafowl, smartest birds on the farm!!). These tumbler X's certainly don't get how to get back into the loft, they fly out, land on the ground and walk everwhere. Only time they go in the air is to fly onto the fence to preen. They sleep on the fence at night as well. I have given up putting them in the loft at night.
To this day they haven't figured out where to get the food either, my homers figured that in a day.(the feed is in a freezer that is kept open at all times, under the loft(loft is on the second floor in a barn)). The tumbler figured out where the chicken coop is(since its ground accessible) and eat out of their feeder(in which they get stuck and I get to pull them out ever night)............

Those tumblers are just a bit on the dumb side I think. Or they like living a dangerous life, being an owl buffet at night on the fence.. 
They are cute none the less.

And I am blabbering on and on again so I better shut up now!

FF4E


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think they are just confused and misunderstood and definately plump!


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

How long will this confusion last, I had them(the tumbler crosses) for over 5 months now?
Maybe I am just comparing them too much with homers, maybe all tumblers are that way. Although there is one tumblerXhomer and its just as weird as the rest(but it does fly a bit better then the rest).
Those X's also are very fluffy, they look fat but when I pick them up you gotta search to find the bird in the mess of feathers, certainly interesting pigeons, lost more then half of them to hawks and coyotes already though...... Out here its survival of the fittest I suppose.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor tumblers, first the previous owner ate them and now hawks.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Some Corrections*

HI FF4E, I had to do some more reseach after VELO99 said #1 expressing bronze.This made me think that I had seen this bird before.Early last night I was on one of the web sites that I belong to,and there it was a DILUTE GIMPEL BRONZE just like #1.After looking over the pictures once more it looks like #4 the LACED OPAL may also have this Bronzing look this bronzing is only found on the chest. I can't give you the web site as it is a closed site members only sorry .GEORGE


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's some names you might like.

First one- Bronze

Gin for the second, (Gin is actually Japenese for "Silver")

Third one- Peanut

fourth one- either Cashew or Almond

What do you think?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI BIRDDOGG10, FANCYFOWL4EVER was looking to find out what the color of these birds is.He was not looking to name the birds .GEORGE


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, sorry I didn't know that, my bad...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Check this...

http://www.national-federation.co.uk/simple_genetics.htm


----------

